# Dredging the Grand River



## Batm-m55 (Aug 25, 2018)

Maybe I missed this discussion here (searched, could't find anything recent) or maybe it hasn't happened yet.
I'd like to get everyone's take on the proposal to dredge the Grand from Bass River to Fulton St.
Article here if you aren't up to speed.
Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I thought the goal was to restore the river to a more natural state?

BAD IDEA.


----------



## Batm-m55 (Aug 25, 2018)

Trout King said:


> I thought the goal was to restore the river to a more natural state?
> 
> BAD IDEA.


The effort to restore the rapids through downtown Grand Rapids is actually a separate project - that one I believe is happening soon.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Batm-m55 said:


> The effort to restore the rapids through downtown Grand Rapids is actually a separate project - that one I believe is happening soon.


The overall goal of dam removal the entire state often proposed and supported by the DNR is to return waterways to more natural conditions. Why would theyngo through the effort to "restore the rapids" then turn around and allow the water directly below to be dredged?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Channelizing it from Lake Michigan to GR is just a pipe dream. 50-100 years ago it may have happened for the lower lakers but, not now. It has almost zero support from the communities along the grand. Most don’t see a need for it and it would be a huge waste of money . I don’t see the state really wanting to pursue this imho. 

Edit: I didn’t know the legislator allocated money for the project. I thought the state owned all navigable water ways? So here is a question if it does become channelized does the state and or feds assume control over it? Does the army Corp get involved at that point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Been through this, 10 or so years back, ain't going to happen, people will b running boats from GH to GR, in solar electric powered jet boats first


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

a lot more people, will b wanting to suck, more water out of L MI. in the future, n u think GR, or any one else,r going to be able to pollute L MI. more then it is already, just to visit GR,,,,, I don't thing so


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

But, but The Grand River could be the new Danube.... :lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Shoeman said:


> But, but The Grand River could be the new Danube.... :lol:


The homeless camps are beautiful.


----------



## OldBuck (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the idea of dredging the river. In fact, I'd like to see them dredge the whole thing all the way to the headwaters, then cut a channel to the headwaters of the Raisin River, and dredge that out to Monroe. Think of it-- pleasure boats could travel to cities and towns across the state; freighters could save thousands of dollars in fuel not going around the mitt resulting in lower costs of their cargo;and Riverbob could even sell front row seats to all the tourists flocking in to watch the big ships coming by. Seems like it could be a Boom to the local economies.

Dammit, now I just gave them another idea to foul things up. Sorry guys.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

It's bad enough when fishing boats and jet skis go flying by full speed 30 feet away. I'm certain anything bigger wouldn't bother slowing down. The Grand Lady's bad enough, and she's creeping through.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Just think of all the giid things they would stir up or find buried in the mud.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

B


Trout King said:


> The overall goal of dam removal the entire state often proposed and supported by the DNR is to return waterways to more natural conditions. Why would theyngo through the effort to "restore the rapids" then turn around and allow the water directly below to be dredged?


Because it was never about restoring. It's about a group getting there kayak course. It's amazing what they feed people and what people believe to get something passed. Most of they same people that pushed for one are involved in pushing for the other also. It was always to do about money and nothing more. And this prooves it.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> B
> 
> Because it was never about restoring. It's about a group getting there kayak course. It's amazing what they feed people and what people believe to get something passed. Most of they same people that pushed for one are involved in pushing for the other also. It was always to do about money and nothing more. And this prooves it.


I find it laughable that they think kayakers are going to bring more revenue than the world class fishery they already have downtown GR. I haven't been back to fish it in a few years out of personal preference of quieter waters, but it is a fantastic fishery where even fisherman lacking a ton of knowledge or skill can stumble into a pile of steelhead on any given day during the run.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

If they would quit dumping into that river it could become a great walleye fishery on the wet side of the state. It is good now in certain areas but I will not eat them from there. Same as the Kazo river. I guess that one is starting toclean up but growing up both rivers stink and had dirty water


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Scout 2 said:


> If they would quit dumping into that river it could become a great walleye fishery on the wet side of the state. It is good now in certain areas but I will not eat them from there. Same as the Kazo river. I guess that one is starting toclean up but growing up both rivers stink and had dirty water


I have eaten a lot of Walleye, bluegill, perch and even some cats from the Grand. The river isn't as "dirty" as people think, but the spills/overflows and dumping is still somewhat concerning. I haven't had any health issues from eating the fish, nor know anyone who does, but I won't even fish it when ecoli warnings are posted.


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Trout King said:


> the world class fishery they already have downtown GR.


Sorry, I'm having a hard time reconciling a string of 'Anglers' facing a man made wall of water, entirely surrounded by Asphalt and 'world class fishery' in the same sentence. If thats world class then the video below is surely heaven.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I didn't finish the video, it was lacking people, 6th. st. can handle 100 fishermen n then some watchers n they can all have fun,,, I would think that alone would make it world class,,,, u just have a good spot


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

oworm said:


> Sorry, I'm having a hard time reconciling a string of 'Anglers' facing a man made wall of water, entirely surrounded by Asphalt and 'world class fishery' in the same sentence. If thats world class then the video below is surely heaven.


There is also a lot more to 6th street than facing the dam in the boils, but then again I usually did very well and never needed to face up to the wall. I believe with the fish numbers and amount of attention the area gets, it would probably qualify up there with world class steelhead fishing. 
The environment isn't my cup of tea anymore, but it is tremendous fishing. One of the only places I have ever fished where catching 20 steelhead in a few hours is not rare.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

oworm said:


> Sorry, I'm having a hard time reconciling a string of 'Anglers' facing a man made wall of water, entirely surrounded by Asphalt and 'world class fishery' in the same sentence. If thats world class then the video below is surely heaven.


man, i can't understand a thing they're saying, i wish they'd speak the Queen's english...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Trout King said:


> There is also a lot more to 6th street than facing the dam in the boils, but then again I usually did very well and never needed to face up to the wall. I believe with the fish numbers and amount of attention the area gets, it would probably qualify up there with world class steelhead fishing.
> The environment isn't my cup of tea anymore, but it is tremendous fishing. One of the only places I have ever fished where catching 20 steelhead in a few hours is not rare.


I use to be able to do that out in back of my woods down there. They all went back except for one once in a while. This was in the spring time


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

riverbob said:


> I didn't finish the video, it was lacking people, 6th. st. can handle 100 fishermen n then some watchers n they can all have fun,,, I would think that alone would make it world class,,,, u just have a good spot


I suppose its probably more about qualitative experience over quantitative. If I want some guaranteed meat for the table, I go downtown. If I want to enjoy a days fishing out in the country, sip a beer with a friend by the river, while we contemplate tactics and take in the sights and sounds associated with the experience, I drive a little and get away from the concrete.
Bit like taking a walk in the local park compared to hiking in British Columbia. Each to his own I suppose.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

oworm said:


> I suppose its probably more about qualitative experience over quantitative. If I want some guaranteed meat for the table, I go downtown. If I want to enjoy a days fishing out in the country, sip a beer with a friend by the river, while we contemplate tactics and take in the sights and sounds associated with the experience, I drive a little and get away from the concrete.
> Bit like taking a walk in the local park compared to hiking in British Columbia. Each to his own I suppose.


 like u say, to each his own, we all like to get out of town every so often, nothing wrong with that, but it sure is nice to have a place close to home that is full of catchable fish, nothing like a quality fall run steelie n lots of entertaining people to meet/watch, n if it's just fish meat, ya want, that's ok too,,, just do what makes ya happy,,good luck go gitum


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Ay mate, oid ruther catch them fesh there. 
Boot a 10 minute drive beats a 10 hour flight, and a lot of crackin' fesh coom oot a our rrrriver. I could listen to them Scots talk all day.  

Maybe a little more accent would make our world class fishery a little more classy. I might have to try it again now that my kids can wade it a little more safely.


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Scadsobees said:


> I could listen to them Scots talk all day.  Maybe a little more accent would make our world class fishery a little more classy. .


There's is at least one of us doon there. I'm Scottish and you can find me swinging my 14' Spey rd down between the coffers. I'm usually casting between taking swigs of single malt from my flask and puffing on the occasional cigar. Still tryin to figure out what fly they will take and where the best resting lies are.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

oworm said:


> There's is at least one of us doon there. I'm Scottish and you can find me swinging my 14' Spey rd down between the coffers. I'm usually casting between taking swigs of single malt from my flask and puffing on the occasional cigar. Still tryin to figure out what fly they will take and where the best resting lies are.


I do believe that I have seen you there a couple of times, next time we motor up, and you are there I might just pull over and we can share a bit of a nip from our single malt flasks.


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

flyrodder46 said:


> I do believe that I have seen you there a couple of times, next time we motor up, and you are there I might just pull over and we can share a bit of a nip from our single malt flasks.


By all means!


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

oworm said:


> If I want some guaranteed meat for the table, I go downtown.


The Grand system (tribs included) gets far more natural reproduction from steelhead then the Muskegon, despite being less "aesthetically pleasing".

There's this perception/culture downtown that every fish you catch out of the Grand has to be roped. Wish it were different.


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

LushLife said:


> man, i can't understand a thing they're saying, i wish they'd speak the Queen's english...


I can't think of any self respecting Scotsman who would want to be accused of speaking the Queens English!


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

Drinking with a Scotsman is the ultimate linguistic adventure. Fishing with one is a close second!


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Magik said:


> Drinking with a Scotsman is the ultimate linguistic adventure. Fishing with one is a close second!


Oh yes. This. (*F Word alert!*)


----------

